# [OT] Teclado italiano, se puede usar como si fuera español?

## Membris

Bueno, este es un tema que tiene que ver indirectamente con Gentoo.

Tengo pensado comprar un teclado en Italia porque quiero un modelo que en Europa sólo lo vende una tienda de allí, pero me ha surgido una duda... allí el esquema de teclas será diferente (creo que quertz, no querty como aqui).

¿Hay alguna forma de configurar xfree para usarlo como si fuera un teclado querty? ¿Qué inconvenientes puedo tener con este teclado?

----------

## 7th_sign

Puedes configurar tu teclado en la distribución que mas te guste, independientemente del orden de las teclas, para saber que tipos de teclados puedes poner hechale un vistazo a /usr/share/keymaps/i386/ y seleccionas el que quieras, poniendolo en tu /etc/rc.conf  en la parte de KEYMAP="teclado" . el problema seria que si no te sabes las teclas de memoria y si las quieres buscar va a ser algo desesperante  :Very Happy:  pero si te sabes la ubicación de las teclas de la distribución del teclado no tendras problemas.

Tengo un amigo que usa sus teclados en Dvorak aun y cuando los teclados esta en qwerty y los usa sin problemas.

Saludos

----------

## Membris

Ajá, básicamente esa era mi duda, porque no tenía claro si la posición de las teclas cambiaba, cambiaba también el código de las mismas... pero si no cambia el codigo de cada tecla, si que podría seguir usando mi esquema español.

Como tú dices el único problema sería buscar las teclas, pero no hay problem porque me he informado y el teclado italiano también es qwerty. Sólo tendría problemas para acostumbrarme por ejemplo a escribir la primera interrogación que en italiano no existe, y tendría que pulsar la tecla ^.

La verdad es que dejaría el esquema italiano si no fuera sólo por ese detalle... ¿se podría "hackear" el esquema para cambiar el comportamiento de una tecla concreta?

edito: si que se puede hackear, he mirado el contenido de it.map.gz y es todo texto plano, muy fácil de sustituir... ya lo tengo decidido, me compro el tecado italianini... estas son las cosas que me gustan de Linux!

----------

## pcmaster

Ya son ganas de complicarse la vida..comprar un modelo de teclado que ¡solo lo vende una tienda en toda Europa!

¿Qué tiene de especial ese teclado? ¿Seguro que no lo hay en español? ¿Qué teclado es? ¿No te vale uno más "normalito" con las teclas en su sitio?

----------

## Membris

Pues es que soy bastante especial para el hardware, sobre todo teclados y ratones. Siempre he querido un Zippy pero prácticamente se puede pillar sólo en USA, en España el único modelo que se comercializa es el EL-715.

Yo ando detrás de un teclado muy compacto ultradelgado en aluminio, una verdadera monada de bichito. Buscando y buscando dí con una marca europea (Keysonic) que vendía casi todos los modelos de Zippy bajo su propia marca, y hay UNA tienda en Italia que vende ese modelo, y la hermana de una amiga vive en Italia, así que negocio hecho  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

Hombre, pues aunque noe s tan compacto, en hardlimit tienen uno de aluminio. No es por hacer publicidad, ni mucho menos, es diferente al que buscas, pero...

Bueno, por si te interesa, está aqui:

http://www.hardlimit.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=401

----------

## Membris

Jeje conozco ese teclado, lo tenía Stolz de este mismo foro, es muy delgado pero de compacto nada  :Smile: 

Hardlimit es una tienda que conozco bien, de hecho soy asíduo a sus foros desde hace años, ahi he hecho muy buenos amigos  :Smile:  Me he recorrido todas las tiendas habidas y por haber de españa y ninguna me ofrece ningún teclado parecido, además lo que me gusta de este modelo es que es aluminio íntegro, hasta las teclas; muchos fabricantes anuncian teclados con carcasa de aluminio pero teclas de plástico...

Gracias por la sugerencia de todas formas  :Wink: 

----------

## DarkMind

http://www.zippy.com.tw/backend/download/productimage/keyboard/WK620.jpg

que chucha?  :Shocked: 

y el teclado numerico? yo no podria vivir sin el  :Razz: 

----------

## Membris

 :Embarassed:  es mi amor platónico

he tenido alguno muy bueno como el benq mini buddy que es realmente diminuto y delgado, pero no puedo negar que en el fondo siempre he querido un Zippy compacto  :Very Happy: 

----------

